# Betta killed amano shrimp...would like to buy a tank mate that eats algae - Help? 10G



## rintintan (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys!

So, I have a 10 gallon planted tank (my first ever planted tank). It has a 15 gallon tank marineland filter, an LED light, heater (78 degree water). There's a glass lid, but there's a fairly big space at the back...snails might escape I guess? :/ *needs to research*

I have flourite for substrate. Lots of anubias, a couple java ferns, one amazon sword, 4 moss balls, java moss, and one silk plant.

After the tank cycled and was doing well for a bit an algae bloom formed. It's pretty gnarly. I'd like to buy a tank mate to help out with all the algae.

I bought two amano shrimp. The first day with them was fine, my fish swam right by them! ...but that night and after that my single female betta in the tank hunted and killed them. -_-

Soooo...I'm rather afraid to try some kind of algae eating fish in there. What do you guys think? I'm thinking a snail might be the best way to go? (I wish I could add other fish....)

I've heard mystery snail (golden inca) and nerites are good for algae. I do have a lot of algae growing on the plants too though...and I hear nerite mainly stick to the glass, but mystery will eat the plants some. I do want my plants to flourish without being demolished by a snail. 

I was also considering getting Harlequin Rasboras in the future to put in with her. Do you think she'd kill them? :/

I'd appreciate all recommendations and advice!


----------



## zachary (Nov 10, 2018)

rintintan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So, I have a 10 gallon planted tank (my first ever planted tank). It has a 15 gallon tank marineland filter, an LED light, heater (78 degree water). There's a glass lid, but there's a fairly big space at the back...snails might escape I guess? :/ *needs to research*
> 
> ...


Hey, I've had the same problem before, I've got a betta tank and he was agressive towards all my shrimp so that's normal, but if you're looking for more algae eaters, I'd suggest cory catfish, they're good community fish, eat algae, and stay out of the betta's way. So long as you have sand or gravel substrate so they don't scratch their stomachs because they swim on the bottom, cory's should be great in that tank. I know that snails would work too but they're not as good looking (I just don't like seeing them stuck to the glass... but that's just my opinion) If you do get cory catfish, make sure to get a few of them, cory's don't like being lonely so buy at least 3 for your tank. 
After/if you get them and the Betta is being agressive towards them, the best thing you can do if you want to keep them is to rearrange your tank, introduce the catfish into the tank again (replicate what you did the first time you introduced them) and then after they're in, introduce the betta. The reason this often works is because if the Betta is introduced after them, then he will believe that the tank is not his because the stuff is rearranged and he wasn't there first. Then he will probably leave them alone and you should have a happy tank  
(If that doesn't work I don't know how to help you 
Good luck!


----------



## Wyvlen (Nov 14, 2018)

Heya! I have two community tanks with bettas! One tank is peaceful and the other is semi-aggressive.

Cory cats and otocinclus would be perfect if you're looking for something as a clean up crew. Otocinclus are very shy however, and if your betta is overly aggressive I wouldn't recommend it. Cory cats are wonderful additions and are super interesting- they also eat everything in sight, but won't eat your plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mystery Snails do not eat healthy plant matter; they eat damaged or dying foliage. However, because they have smaller eye stalks, a Nerite would be better.

Shrimp are extremely delicate and something most do not know is they often molt almost as soon as they hit the tank. I have had them molt in the bag! You do not seem to have any good hides for them that the Betta cannot reach. If that is the case, she was most likely able to catch and kill them because they were compromised and at their most vulnerable and had no protection. In a tank as gorgeous, shrimp-friendly and well-planted as yours, only a compromised shrimp would have problems.

If you like Amano, then find a good cave, Cholla wood stick or shrimp house for them and try again. If you want to go with Corys instead, look for Habrosus as they are the dwarf Cory that bottom feeds. You received excellent advice from both zachary and Wyvlen. Get at least six as that is the universal accepted norm for minimum a shoal size.


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

Cory cats and otocinclus would be perfect!


----------

